# كيف يمكنك فتح database جديدة لعمل عدة interprise فى بريمافيرا 5



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء 
سنبدأ فى التجول فى بريمافيرا 5 رغم ضخامة المعلومات التى يحويها هذا البرنامج ولكن ستكون البداية كما يلى :- 
1- من المعروف أنك فى بريمافيرا 5 لا تستطيع أن تكون أكثر من interprise واحد لأى شركة
وهذة ليست مشكلة أذا كنت تعمل فى هذة الشركة فلن تحتاج أكثر من interprise واحد لها
2- أذا كنت تعمل فى مكتب أدارة مشروعات ومطلوب أن تقوم بعمل interprise لعدة شركات ففى هذة الحالة لن تستطيع أتمام ذلك لعدم توافر قاعدة بيانات جديدة تستطيع العمل خلالها لشركة أخرى وبالطبع فلن تقوم بالغاء ما قمت بعملة لأحدى الشركات لتبدء فى عمل interprise لشركة جديدة 
3- لذلك المطلوب منك هو فتح قاعدة بيانات جديدة مستقلة لبدء عمل جديد 
أرفق لك أخى الطريقة التى يمكنك بها عمل عدد لا نهائى من ال database فى بريمافيرا 5
وهذة كبداية والمرة القادمة سأرفق لكم خطوات حفظ ال database بحيث حتى لو قمت بالغاء 
أى interprise تستطيع عمل restore من خلال ال database
أرجو أن ينال هذا الملف أعجابكم وهذة هدية العيد منى الى أحبائى فى الملتقى


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مقبولة الهدية القيمة وبارك الله لك والجديد ميجيش اللى من عظيم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أهلا بهديتك مهندس محمود 
تقبلناها منك
و نسأل الله أ، يتقبلها منك


----------



## CVLMASTER (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مووداا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أحلى هدية عيد جاتني هذه السنة كل عام وأنت بخير يا باشمهندس


----------



## CVLMASTER (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الملف من امتداد Xlsx
فما هي البرامج التي تدعمه من فضلكم


----------



## pc33pc (22 أكتوبر 2007)

CVLMASTER قال:


> الملف من امتداد Xlsx
> فما هي البرامج التي تدعمه من فضلكم


 
excel 2007


----------



## pc33pc (22 أكتوبر 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء
> سنبدأ فى التجول فى بريمافيرا 5 رغم ضخامة المعلومات التى يحويها هذا البرنامج ولكن ستكون البداية كما يلى :-
> 1- من المعروف أنك فى بريمافيرا 5 لا تستطيع أن تكون أكثر من interprise واحد لأى شركة
> وهذة ليست مشكلة أذا كنت تعمل فى هذة الشركة فلن تحتاج أكثر من interprise واحد لها
> ...


 
كل عام وانتم بخير

إن شاء الله هدية مقبولة

هل ممكن تحويلها ل إكسيل 2003؟

موضوع مهم وجميل وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## CVLMASTER (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك أخي Pc33pc
سأضطر لتنصيب ال Office 2007
حتي أتمكن من الفتح
بارك الله لكما


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس العزيز محمود حازم المحترم

نظرا لعدم مقدري علي تنزيل الملف من المنتدي وشدة احتاجي لهذا الملف ارجو من سيادتكم ارسالة علي المايل الخاص بي وتفضل بقبول وافر الاحترام 

engahmedalaa***********
وجزاك اللة عنا كل خير 
:11:


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

engahmedalaa yahoooooo


----------



## maseer (25 أكتوبر 2007)

زادك الله علما وعملا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

> هل ممكن تحويلها ل إكسيل 2003؟



*أعتقد أننا لو قمنا بحذف أخر حرف من الإمتداد xlsx سيعمل على أوفيس 2003 *


----------



## CVLMASTER (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> *أعتقد أننا لو قمنا بحذف أخر حرف من الإمتداد xlsx سيعمل على أوفيس 2003 *


لا أخي الكريم
لابد من فتح الملف ب 2007
ثم حفظ ك 2003


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أخوانى لأهمية الملف أعيد طرحة بعد عمل save as execl 97 عسى أن ينال أعجابكم

محمود حازم 
الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/file/27623772/cc54457b/__data_base____5.html


----------



## الصانع (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## engahmedalaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## the pump (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ام نورا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

والله دائما متميزة عطاءاتك 
ومفيدة وغير مطروقة 
جزاك الله كل الخيرات يا مشرفنا الرائع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مرحبا" بك أم نورا من زمان لم نرى أسمك فى المشاركات عسى المانع خير 000 أشكرك جدا" ولو أن الرد عليكى كان متأخرا" بعض الشىء 000 أرجو أن تزورى مكتية أدارة المشاريع حيث وضعت مشاركتك كورس بريمافيرا 5 فى المكتبة لأهمية الموضوعولكن هذا الملف سينتهى عملة آخر الشهر الحالى ( 31 / 12 / 2007 ) ولقد وجدت حل للحفاظ على هذا الملف بين أيدينا أرجو أن تراجعى ذلك فى المكتبة تحت عنوان ( كل ما تحتاجة من برامج لأدارة المشروعات ) 
مع تحياتى 
كذك فلقد وضعت نفس هذا الملف فى مشاركتك كورس بريمافيرا 5 لأنى أعتبرة من أفضل المشاركات التى طرحت فى الملتقى 
محمود حازم


----------



## ام نورا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

والدي الفاضل اعتذر جدا عن تفويت ثماركم الرائعة 
بالفعل منذ فترة لم ااتجول في منتدانا الطيب ومرجه الوفير العلوم والخبرات 
لظروف خاصة بالعمل 
بالفعل شرف كبير لمثلي اهتمامك بمشاركتي وتقييمها 
ساحاول زيارة المكتبة واستيعاب الموضوع حالما اتمكن من ذلك وعسى الله ان يوفقنا جميعا للعطاء


----------



## طارق سامي (17 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز
الملف غير موجود يرجاء اعادة رفعه
وشكرا


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (17 يناير 2008)

وظيفة مدير مكتب فني – مدير مشاريع
السيرة الذاتـــــــــــــية​الإســــــــــــــــــــم : خالد فتحي السيد أحمد
تاريخ الميـــــــــــــلاد  : 28/11/1961
الديانــــــــــــــــــــــــة : مســــــــلم
الجنسيـــــــــــــــــــــة : مصـــــــــري
المؤهـــــــــــــــــــل : بكالوريوس عمارة - جامعة الأزهر -1987 
الحالة الاجتماعيــــة : متزوج
الخدمة العسكريـــــة : أنهى الخدمة العسكرية. 
العنـــــــــــــــــــــوان : القاهرة- جوال/ 0121454432
الرياض- جوال/ 0501228478
 EMAIL : cadkhaled2000*********** 
الوظيفـــة الحالية : مدير المكتب الفني التابع للإستشاري ( انفايروسيفك) بمشروع رويال سيتي بالقاهرة (ملك مجموعة البابطين الكويتية)0
*الخبرة *

1. مدير مشاريع0
2. مدير موقع0 
3. إعداد برامج زمنية PRIMAVERA PROJECT PLANE
4. إعداد الرسومات التنفيذية ومراجعة المخططات ومطابقتها بالكمبيوتر0
5. حصر كمـــيات وعمل التقارير والمستخلصات والمقايسات (مكتب فني)0
§ مهندس معماري معتمد بوزارة الأوقاف ووزارة العمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية0
§ رخصة قيادة مصرية وسعودية0
الخبرة أكثر من 15 سنة في عدة مكاتب إستشارية وشركات منها: مكتب انفيروسيفك الإستشاري بمشروع رويال سيتي بالقاهرة ملك مجموعة البابطين, ومكتب خزام مهندسون استشاريون بالرياض, ومكتب بوسعد للاستشارات الهندسية بمملكة البحرين, ومؤسسة حولي للمقاولات بدولة الكويت, ومكتب زين للاستشارات الهندسية بالعجوزة, ووزارة الزراعة قسم الهندسة المدنية, ووزارة التعمير والمجتمعات العمرانية0 
الخبرة العملية :- 
* من 7 - 2007 حتى الأن (مركز الإستشارات للهندسة البيئية والمدنية- إنفايروسيفيك).
مدير المكتب الفني ( العمل في إعداد التقارير الشهرية والبرامج الزمنية, وعمل 
 المستخلصات والمقايسات وحصر الكميات ومراجعة العقود (بمشروع رويال سيتي- 
 ملك مجموعة البابطين)0
* من 9 - 2003 إلــى 6 - 2007 (خزام مهندسون استشاريون - مكتب الرياض)
 مهندس تصميم ومتابعة مشروعات ( العمل في إعداد المخططات التنفيذية ومطابقة 
المخططات مع التخصصات الأخرى وعمل جداول الكميات والمواصفات للبنود 
المختلفة)- مدير مشروع0
* من 2 – 2002 إلــى 5 - 2002 (بوسعد للهندسة – مملكة البحرين ) .
 مهندس تصميم ومتابعة مشروعات ( العمل في تصميم مباني سكنية وإدارية 
 وعدة فلل0
* من 5 - 1998 إلـــى 2 – 2002(مكتب زين للتصميمات والاستشارات الهندسية)​​ مهندس تصميم ( العمل في إعداد الرسومات التنفيذية لقرية 
يوتوبيا السياحية بمدينة 6 أكتوبر( عدد 150 فيلا - عشرة نماذج مختلفة ) ومطابقة 
المخططات مع التخصصات الأخرى .
* من 11 - 1992 إلــى 5 - 1998 (خزام للاستشارات الهندسية - مكتب القاهرة
 مهندس تصميم ( العمل في إعداد ومطابقة الرسومات التنفيذية للمشروعات المختلفة المرسلة من مكتب الرياض )0 
* من 7 - 1991  إلــى 11 - 1992 (وزارة التعمير والإسكان) .
 مهندس مشرف بوزارة التعمير والإسكان (الإشراف على تنفيذ عدة مباني سكنية) .
* من 10 - 1990 إلــى 7 - 1991 (شركة الزهور للمقاولات) بمصر الجديدة .
 مهندس تنفيذ بشركة الزهور للمقاولات (تنفيذ مباني تعليمية وإعداد الكميات والمستخلصات) .
* من 3 -1990 إلــى 9 - 1990 (مؤسسة "حولي بدولة الكويت) .
مهندس تنفيذ بمؤسسة "حولي" للتراكتورات والمقاولات العامة (تنفيذ مباني سكنيه) .
* من 1 - 1989 إلــى 3 - 1990 (وزارة الزراعة) .
 مهندس مشرف بقسم الهندسة المدنية (تصميم وإشراف على تنفيذ مباني إدارية)0
الدورات

تخطيط البرامج الزمنية للمشروعات PRIMAVERA PROJECT PLANE  
تخطيط مشروعات PROJECT PLANNING


مراقبة مشروعات PROJECT CONTROL 
دراسة العطاءات وتحليل التكلفة TENDER STUDY &COST ESTMATE

المطالبات والتحكيم CLAIMS AND ARBITRATION 
دراسة جدوى للمشروعات PROJECTS VISIBILITY STUDY 
صيانة الحاسب الألى MAINTENANCE OF PC 
3DS – MAX ​ 
AUTOCAD 

MICROSOFT OFFICE 

INTERNET 







*أسماء يمكن الرجوع إليها*


1 – مهندس بهجت عبد الرازق مدير المشاريع بمكتب إنفايروسيفيك الإستشاري 
 ت / محمول 0106005876 

2 – مهندس صالح السحيباني مدير مكتب خزام للاستشارات الهندسية 
 بالرياض0 
 ت / عمل 4586-464, 
 3669-464 الرياض 

 2– مهندس فتيان بدوي مدير المشاريع بمكتب خزام بالرياض0
 ت / جوال 0504159213 الرياض 

 3– مهندس عبد الفضيل مدير مكتب خزام فرع القاهرة 
 ت / عمل 7360146
 محمول 0123440916

4– مهندس عبد الله بوسعد مدير مكتب بوسعد للإستشارات الهندسية 
 بالبحرين0
 ت / 39680828

 5– مهندس حسن الشحات مدير الإدارة الهندسية بمكتب زين 
 للاستشارات الهندسية.
 ت / عمل 3371882
 محمول 0123432514


 --------------------

​
​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يناير 2008)

الزميل خالد فتحى 
السيرة الذاتية محترمة هل أستطيع أن أسأل ما هو المطلوب أم أنها للتعارف بينك وبين أعضاء الملتقى وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى طلب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يناير 2008)

أخى طارق 
الملف موجود فى المكتبة وقمت بأضافة نسخة من training manual لبريمافيرا 5 وكيفية الأستفادة منة وأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (17 يناير 2008)

االوصلة لا تعمل ارجو اعادة رفع الملف او ارسالة الي الإميل الخاص بي
uae.planner***********


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 يناير 2008)

أخى عبداللة رمضان 
تم أعادة طرح الملف فى المكتبة ومعة أيضا" نسخة من training manual وكيفية الأستفادة منها أرجوك أن تراجع المكتبة باب (البرامج الحاسوبية التى تخدم أدارة المشروعات ) وهو أول بند فى محتويات المكتبة مع تحياتى ( مع العلم أن تم تجديد وصلة المكتبة منذ يومين فقط )


----------



## omari098 (24 يناير 2008)

Thank You Eng. Mahmoud
I Read That P.5 Is Compatable with Windows XP And SQL Server 200 SP3, But I Was Not Able To Install in My System Despite It's Windows XP, But It's Home Edition 
Does This Affect The Installation , 
Best Regards


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 يناير 2008)

أخى Omari098
بعد التحية 
انا قمت بتزيل البرنامج على الwindow xp home addition بدون مشاكل وهى تعمل معى بكفائة أرجو أن تعود للمشاركة الخاصة بكيفية تنصيب بريمافيرا 5 على الملتقى وهى مفيدة جدا"
وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى أستفسار 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## omari098 (26 يناير 2008)

Thank's Eng Mahmoud For Your Soon Reposnse
I Have Install It Successfully In Windows XP Home Edition After Reveiwing Your Said Addition, 
But I Want To Ask About The Password For Portfoilo Analysis Application, I Try ADMIN AS A User name and Password, But It was not authorized, 
is there a diferent username and password for portfoilo analysis application
With All My Best Regards For You And Your Effort


----------



## طارق سامي (28 يناير 2008)

*مشكلة في انشاء قاعدة بيانات جديدة*

الاخ العزيز م/ محمود
حاولت انشاء قاعدة بيانات جديدة بالطريقة التي اوضحتها الا انه عند اختيار User Name And Passord ونحديد ال Server يبلغني بوجود خطأ كما بالرسالة المرفقة 
آمل ان اجد حلا لديكم لهذه المشكلة
مع جزيل شكري لكل ما تقدمه لنا من تعاون صادق


----------



## enghaytham (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أنا هارجرب الموضوع ده 
وأقولك لو حصل مشكلة


----------



## Ehab Abd El-Aziz (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك و ننتظر سرعة إرسال خطوات حفظ ال database بحيث حتى لو قمت بالغاء 
أى interprise تستطيع عمل restore من خلال ال database وهذا الموضوع هام جدا للجميع
تمنياتى و دعواتى لك بدوام التوفيق


----------



## hadel adel (22 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو خطوات تعلم البريميفيرا رجاءا واصير مشكورة منكم


----------



## hany elkazzaz (22 أغسطس 2009)

سلامو عليكو الاول
كل عام وانتم بخير ومبارك عليكو الشهر الكريم
انا بعمل backup صحيح وميه ميه
بس لما ارجع اعمل restore بيظهري رساله محتواها
ان media family 2 واللي عامل Provied 1 بس ولازم يبقوا اتنين 
مش فاهم محتوى الرساله
ودي بتظهر معايا لما لغيت البرنامج مع SQL ورجعت سطبته تاني
وظهرت معايا كمان لما فرمت الجهاز ورجعت نزلت البرنامج تاني

ارجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته


----------



## gadag (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن تحفظ الملف 97 اي حاجه قديمه بشكل دائم عشان المشكله ده لاتتكرر وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.abu youssef (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (19 يناير 2010)

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مروه طارق (19 أكتوبر 2010)

> *أخوانى الأعزاء
> سنبدأ فى التجول فى بريمافيرا 5 رغم ضخامة المعلومات التى يحويها هذا البرنامج ولكن ستكون البداية كما يلى :-
> 1- من المعروف أنك فى بريمافيرا 5 لا تستطيع أن تكون أكثر من interprise واحد لأى شركة
> وهذة ليست مشكلة أذا كنت تعمل فى هذة الشركة فلن تحتاج أكثر من interprise واحد لها
> ...


 
الحقيقه مشكله فعلا كانت بتقابلني و كنت بدور علي حل
شكرررررررررا جزيلا


----------

